# moving to Palawan



## Gordon Saunders (Feb 14, 2014)

Can anyone help with advice, I plan to move to Palawan in December, does anyone have a list of things todo in preporation, I have never been abroad before, and now aged 60, want a change of life, applied for passport looked for accommodation, have planned innoculations, will book flight September, any member who can advise me on any thing else ?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Gordon Saunders said:


> Can anyone help with advice, I plan to move to Palawan in December, does anyone have a list of things todo in preporation, I have never been abroad before, and now aged 60, want a change of life, applied for passport looked for accommodation, have planned innoculations, will book flight September, any member who can advise me on any thing else ?


Hi Gordon and welcome,

You are sure to get many replies to your post with many ideas. Since you have never been here, you first need to understand that the Philippines, nice as it is or can be, is also an underdeveloped and at time very dangerous and unforgiving 3rd world country. There are many of us that have moved here and many more that are in the planning stages such as you. And others that simply come here on vacations.

Personally, from 11 years experience living in this country, the very best advice I can give is do not make the move yet.
To be sure that this is the place you want to live and make sure you can adjust as well as the learning it gives to help keep you safe; you need to make several trips to the Philippines and stay as long as possible each time.

This gives you a chance to see and experience the country over a period of time through clearer eyes--without the rose colored tourist glasses.
It is the ONLY way to truly make an informed decision.

If you do make a move here, leave yourself a financial way out if it is ever needed.


Again, welcome to the forum.



Jet Lag


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Welcome as well! I take it you have met a lovely Filipina on line??? Slow down.... Yeah, you are doing the equivalent of jumping off into the deep end of the pool before you even know how to swim. If you have never been abroad, then you are probably in for a very rude awakening! Please take the time and read through every string you can on this site, as well as others, so that you have a full picture of the good, bad and ugly. You really, really need to develop more of a plan and as Jet said, Include an exit plan. For sure come and stay a while, but don't Move there yet until you are convinced. There are a whole lot of Westerners who come w/ Their expectations of Filipinos and customs therein adjusting to Them, rather than the correct Opposite....Resulting in lot of 'em giving up in a year or two, and always blaming the PI for their demise, when in fact it was themselves. The place can also suck every penny, or pound and euro in your case, out of you and leave you more broke than when you came. Man, take a deep breath and do your research and come here and spend some months in a few different places before you lock on to any one location, and get to know the people, customs and country....AND Your future family (I'm guessing). on the later, you will probably find that you need to live a ways from them. One expat in past w/ a decen ebook Warned, "LIve at least 3 hours from your in-laws. I Repeat, Live at least 3 hours away from your in-laws. You've been warned." There's a very good reason for that, which you will find out real quickly should your move involved a significant other. This site is a Wealth of information, but for sure, you need to learn to "Swim" before you "Jump"!


----------



## Gordon Saunders (Feb 14, 2014)

*thanks for warnings*

I thank you for the advice , I have been in close contact with my girlfriend and her family weekly for the last 4 years, she shares an apartment with 3 friends she knows from college, and I have spoken to her family on the phone as well as online, and we often video chat, she knew my long term plans and was willing to wait for my arrival.
I have just received details of a place to stay for 7000 peso per month, will book flight in august, I know the basic things I need to do but other than insurance, no visa required at first, just anything else I need to do, get mossie net and sprays, ect. and take documentation I might need to get married if things work out ?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Gordon Saunders said:


> I thank you for the advice , I have been in close contact with my girlfriend and her family weekly for the last 4 years, she shares an apartment with 3 friends she knows from college, and I have spoken to her family on the phone as well as online, and we often video chat, she knew my long term plans and was willing to wait for my arrival.
> I have just received details of a place to stay for 7000 peso per month, will book flight in august, I know the basic things I need to do but other than insurance, no visa required at first, just anything else I need to do, get mossie net and sprays, ect. and take documentation I might need to get married if things work out ?


Some of the document you will need and obtained in the UK are time sensitive and very time consuming to obtain in the Philippines. I would highly recommend having an extended trip, set the wedding date then return to the Uk to get everything in order before returning for the wedding. You are also best to get a visa before you travel as the free 30 days will go so quick and it will save having to chase around soon after you have arrived. Also don't forget you can't enter the Philippines on a one way ticket.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

I wish you and your gal best of luck Gordon...it'll be an adventure like no other, but hopefully you find love and happiness. .... I hope it all works out and you find happiness as so many others have. Just be prepared that all of it In Person will be Soooo different than anything you have known or experienced. I worked and lived in a number of different countries, but few compared to my experiences there, and Nothing in the western world remotely prepares one for what you will encounter. The apartment will most probably not be anything comparable to there in England, but the most eye popping for me is the very visible grinding poverty in so many places. I cant speak for UK, but in U.S. those on welfare mostly would be considered doing pretty well in P.I. with a car, TV, house or apartment and food everyday. Anyway, Stay Safe and I hope it goes GREAT for you....just have an exit plan and funds in case it does not. Ill P.M. you later with a British contact I know who lives outskirts Puerto Princessa, met his gal like you and seems to be loving life there 4 yrs later and can surely share his experiences with you Brit to Brit.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

lastyle7 said:


> You can apply for an extension while clearing customs, there is an office on the left hand side
> as you are entering the customs area. Just proceed to the office and let them know you would
> like a 59 day visa extension. They'll have you sit in a room adjacent to the office. It took me
> around 45 minutes. They'll accept usd or pesos for the fee which is around $75 usd. Actually
> ...


The 29 day extension is under $50 if you get it before you leave, and at least it will be out of the way. This will be Gordon's first trip abroad and NAIA is not for the faint hearted.


----------



## Gordon Saunders (Feb 14, 2014)

*Thanks for info*



Gary D said:


> The 29 day extension is under $50 if you get it before you leave, and at least it will be out of the way. This will be Gordon's first trip abroad and NAIA is not for the faint hearted.


every day I learn something new and useful, just had reply for apartment, looking good so far


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Gordon Saunders said:


> every day I learn something new and useful, just had reply for apartment, looking good so far


Don't know where your reply came from, but strongly suggest never sending a payment or even a deposit to anyone for any reason. Another difference in the Philippines from our home countries is that most anything paid without being here will be a rip-off and gone forever. Also what you might see in videos and photos would likely be far different that what it really is...


----------



## Gordon Saunders (Feb 14, 2014)

*regards*

very wise words , and I am very careful of everything I do, I have met several persons who are just intent on ripping you off, and intend to be very weary of any requests for deposits, 
I am based at the moment in Cambridgeshire, England.
Puerto Princess my final destination, but hope to visit a few filippino friends that I have met here, but they are spaced out all over the place, and I will enjoy visiting them once I am settled.


----------



## PogiBaby (Apr 2, 2014)

*Get Visa at home*



Gordon Saunders said:


> I thank you for the advice , I have been in close contact with my girlfriend and her family weekly for the last 4 years, she shares an apartment with 3 friends she knows from college, and I have spoken to her family on the phone as well as online, and we often video chat, she knew my long term plans and was willing to wait for my arrival.
> I have just received details of a place to stay for 7000 peso per month, will book flight in august, I know the basic things I need to do but other than insurance, no visa required at first, just anything else I need to do, get mossie net and sprays, ect. and take documentation I might need to get married if things work out ?


I agree with the others, get your visa in GB. The first time I came here I had a visa for 2 months and then needed to extend for 1 month more. I ended up paying more than the amount of a visa just to get it extended here. In the Philippines expect to pay every person you cross when you need something done. It also takes a lot of time waiting in lines.


----------



## andy1967 (Jun 6, 2011)

hi Gordon
I am doing the same as yourself, have you applied for your visa in the UK ?


----------



## Gordon Saunders (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re Visa*



andy1967 said:


> hi Gordon
> I am doing the same as yourself, have you applied for your visa in the UK ?


No I have not applied for a visa , will wait until I arrive and then sort out my vias, have a few week then to arrange one.

next job is to arrange flights, and then my innoculations  but not to worried by needles as have regular blood tests anyway.


----------



## andy1967 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Gordon
Visas in philippines wont you be refused entry if longer than 21 days ???????


----------



## Gordon Saunders (Feb 14, 2014)

hope to sort out visa within 2 weeks, but will have on flight booked if needed, hope that will keep them on their toes, till I get things sorted out.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

andy1967 said:


> Hi Gordon
> Visas in philippines wont you be refused entry if longer than 21 days ???????


It's been 30 days since July last year. As long as you start the process at least 7-10 days before your visa expires it shouldn't be a problem. You always need an onward fight booked if you are not entering with a return ticket. If you don't you probably won't get any further than London.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Gary D said:


> It's been 30 days since July last year. As long as you start the process at least 7-10 days before your visa expires it shouldn't be a problem. You always need an onward fight booked if you are not entering with a return ticket. If you don't you probably won't get any further than London.


Additional Info: You need that onward or return ticket *paid for and in hand* and not just a booked reservation. If an airline were to board someone without it, that person could be turned around at the airport in Manila and would experience the shortest stay in the Philippines in history. Do not take chances. Have that ticket...


----------



## John Crowley (Oct 16, 2014)

*Moving to Palawan*

Hope things are progressing for you Gordon.

I am also seriously thinking of relocating to Palawan . My wife Yolanda is from Puerto Princesa and we have been married eight years. We met here in London in 2001 and work for the same Company.
I have recently handed in my notice at work after 21 years service and see this as an ideal opportunity to sell up and relocate to Palawan.
We are both 50 years old and always intended to move there sooner or later. 
Over the years Yolanda has built two small shops in Puerto , the income supports her mother and a disabled sister.
If we sell up I would expect to have around £100,000 in the bank.
We already have somewhere to live there although it needs some improvements and ideally I would like to leave half the money untouched for an emergency fund.

My question is do any of you think that it would be possible to start a small business and survive on a budget of £50,000 ?

Any replys will be gratefully accepted.

Thanks, John.


----------



## weereb (Dec 4, 2013)

Scary stuff here- Keep your money safe. Be very very sure about investing in any business venture in Philippines. If it was me- leave your money in a UK bank- draw funds when you need it. Make sure you are the only one that can access the account.


----------



## John Crowley (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks Weereb ,


----------



## weereb (Dec 4, 2013)

John- spend a little time and browse all the threads on this forum. You will get a lot of detail, information and mostly important lots of advice on just about every aspect of Philippine life.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

weereb said:


> John- spend a little time and browse all the threads on this forum. You will get a lot of detail, information and mostly important lots of advice on just about every aspect of Philippine life.





John Crowley said:


> Thanks Weereb ,





weereb said:


> Scary stuff here- Keep your money safe. Be very very sure about investing in any business venture in Philippines. If it was me- leave your money in a UK bank- draw funds when you need it. Make sure you are the only one that can access the account.





John Crowley said:


> Hope things are progressing for you Gordon.
> 
> I am also seriously thinking of relocating to Palawan . My wife Yolanda is from Puerto Princesa and we have been married eight years. We met here in London in 2001 and work for the same Company.
> I have recently handed in my notice at work after 21 years service and see this as an ideal opportunity to sell up and relocate to Palawan.
> ...


John, I would agree with these other posters so far. Very risky business inteed. You have been married to a local long enough to have learned the difficulties and even though your wife has undoubtedly learned the *right* way of doing things in living, you would likely have to deal with family and friends of family here.

Businesses come and go here and for the most part will end up failing. Plus with that kind of money, family could shorten your life trying to get their hands on it.

I would still consider a business but try living here for a couple of years first. One, to be very sure you want to stay - and two to learn the type of business that might succeed, and three to realize it is very much to your advantage to live as far away from your wife's family as possible..


Good Luck


----------



## John Crowley (Oct 16, 2014)

weereb said:


> John- spend a little time and browse all the threads on this forum. You will get a lot of detail, information and mostly important lots of advice on just about every aspect of Philippine life.


Thanks for the advice


----------

